# Coax cable in SWM connection



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey all-

We live in a motorhome and have just installed a Winegard Travler dish on the roof. I will next be installing a SWM-8 to feed my new HR34. I know that the dish needs to be connected to the SWM via 4 coax cables, and then the SWM has a coax connection into our RV. 

My questions are about the 4 coax connections between dish and SWM.

1. Is there a *minimum* length? I was planning on using 1.5' cables.

2. Is there a specific type of cable or connector to use? Seems I remember reading someplace that there was a specific type of coax connector which has to be used.

3. Because these cables will be outside on the roof, how should they sealed once screwed in on each end? In the RV world we use a sealant called Dicor. Don't know if that would work here or not.

Any thoughts?

thanks-

Dave


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There isn't a min length.
compression connectors are preferred
I'll pass on the sealant question but don't think it would be good to use on the connectors.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't suppose you would consider putting the SWM-8 inside the RV? Even though it's "weatherproof" I'm not too fond of the idea of having it on the roof.

In any case the power inserter does have to be inside.

A word of advice: Arrange things so you can power down the HR34 when the RV is in motion. I have had one hard drive (in an HR21) die because of the shaking, and so have lots of others. Removing power (not just "turning it off", that does nothing) will protect the drive. Yes, this is a hassle and yes, it does take 5+minutes to reboot and get you a picture after you power it back up. I would also definitely power the receiver off of a small UPS. Besides the protection from bad RV power, this would also give you a handy switch to cut the power when needed.

The correct connectors to use are compression fittings, on RG6 cable. These do require a special stripper and special install tool. All are sold at home improvement stores. Do not use "crimp" or "screw-on" type fittings. I would also put some dielectric grease inside each connection.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I second the idea of locating the SWiM8 inside the RV. Ususally there's a storage area or utility "closet" near the bottom of the RV, or inside somewhere. I'd put it right there. That will keep you from ever having to worry about those exterior connectors (you should).
If you locate it inside, make sure that it's not packed into too small of a space, it should be able to "breathe" a little bit.


----------

